# [erledigt]Paragon ntfs3 Treiber

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, hat jemand schon den o.g. Treiber ausprobiert?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Thu Nov 25, 2021 8:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Meinst Du diesen Treiber? https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Torvalds-PR-For-NTFS3

----------

## schmidicom

Es ist wohl der folgende Treiber gemeint: https://www.paragon-software.com/de/home/ntfs-linux-professional/

Ich wollte es mal ausprobieren, aber das Install-Script funktionierte auf meinem Gentoo nicht einmal ansatzweise so wie es das sollte. Nach diesem "Experiment" war dann sogar eine manuelle Aufräumaktion nötig welche alles andere als spaßig war.

Aber ist dieser Treiber wirklich so viel besser als der von Tuxera, also "sys-fs/ntfs3g"?

----------

## flammenflitzer

https://www.paragon-software.com/de/home/ntfs-linux-free/ Das ist der, welcher möglicherweise bald im kernel enthalten ist. (Denke ich.) Da der ntfs-3g schon geraume Zeit nicht weiter entwickelt wird, würde ich schon gern auf dem neuesten Stand sein, da die meisten meiner Daten auf ntfs Partitionen liegen.

----------

## dsiggi

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe den Treiber von Paragon eine zeitlang benutzt und auch ein ebuild dafür geschrieben.

https://github.com/dsiggi/dsiggis-gentoo-overlay/tree/master/sys-fs/paragon-ufsd

Leider lässt sich das modul mit einem kernel ~>5.x nicht mehr bauen. Ich bin mir hier mit der Version gerade nicht ganz sicher.

Auf jeden Fall funktioniert es mit dem aktuellen stabel kernel nicht mehr. Zum Fehler konnte ich leider noch nichts per google finden.

Gruß,

Daniel

EDIT:

Ich sehe gerade das der Treiber vor ein paar Tagen wohl eine neue Version bekommen hat. 

Werde ich heute Abend doch gleich mal testen.

----------

## schmidicom

Im kommenden Kernel 5.15 soll der NTFS-Treiber von Paragon nun drin sein, bin schon ganz gespannt drauf.  :Wink: 

EDIT:

Weiß eigentlich jemand wie es dann mit den Userspace-Tools für NTFS aussieht? Denn die bringt das Kernel-Modul ja nicht mit.

EDIT2:

Das einzige was ich bis jetzt zum Thema "Userspace-Tools" finden konnte waren Dinge wie das folgende:

https://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/software/general-linux-open-source/1200895-paragon-looks-to-mainline-their-ntfs-read-write-driver-to-the-mainline-linux-kernel?p=1201928#post1201928

----------

## Marlo

Der NTFS-Treiber von Paragon ist nun da.

Ausgehend von meiner bisherigen Zeile in /etc/fstab

```
#UUID=266599967D63FFDB /home/marlo/Speicher-NTFS  ntfs-3g defaults,nls=utf8,umask=000,dmask=027,fmask=137,uid=1000,gid=1000,windows_names 0 0 

```

gab es beim Wechsel zu ntfs3 diese Fehlermeldungen:

```

tux ~ # dmesg | grep ntfs3

[    4.775119] ntfs3: Max link count 4000

[    4.775121] ntfs3: Enabled Linux POSIX ACLs support

[    4.775122] ntfs3: Read-only LZX/Xpress compression included

[    7.894593] ntfs3: Unknown parameter 'nls'

[  738.742867] ntfs3: Unknown parameter 'utf8'

[  764.566856] ntfs3: Unknown parameter 'windows_names'

```

jetzt habe ich: 

```
ntfs3    discard,umask=000,dmask=027,fmask=137,uid=1000,gid=1000  0 0 
```

Dadurch wird die Partition als user gemountet und Trimm wird ausgeführt.

Aber es wird wohl noch bessere Mountoptionen geben. Nur welche?

Die Dokumentatation von Paragon ist spärlich https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/filesystems/ntfs3.html

oder basiert auf deren eigenen Tools für UFSD. https://dl.paragon-software.com/doc/NTFS_HFS_linux_user_manual.pdf

----------

## Josef.95

Hab hier (für ne externe USB3-Platte) zunächst mit

PARTUUID=70df7e72-8b3a-4b20-afd8-1cfxxxxxxxx   /mnt/mypassport         ntfs3           noauto,user                     0 0

getestet. Daraus wird dann: mount | grep ntfs

/dev/sdb1 on /mnt/mypassport type ntfs3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,user=josef)

das tut bisher recht gut.

----------

## Marlo

Ah, gut.

Hallo Josef.95

mit meiner langen Mountoption von oben, erhalte ich:

```
# mount | grep ntfs

/dev/sde1 on /home/marlo/Speicher-NTFS type ntfs3 (rw,relatime,uid=1000,gid=1000,fmask=37777600137,dmask=37777600027,iocharset=utf8,discard)
```

Eigentümer bin jeweils ich.

Wenn die Mountzeile verkürzt wird auf:

```
ntfs3    users,discard  0 0 
```

ergibt das

```
 # mount | grep ntfs

... type ntfs3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,uid=0,gid=0,iocharset=utf8,discard)

```

Es ist für mich lese und schreibbar. Aber Ergentümer ist jeweils root. 

Also bleibe ich erst mal bei meiner ersten Lösung.

----------

## pietinger

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Wenn die Mountzeile verkürzt wird auf:
> 
> ```
> ntfs3    users,discard  0 0 
> ```
> ...

 

Was passiert wenn Du es änderst auf:

```
ntfs3    user,discard  0 0
```

(also ohne "s") ? (Vermutlich ist aber auch das "noauto" noch wichtig ?)Last edited by pietinger on Tue Nov 02, 2021 1:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

In der Datei 

```
/usr/src/linux-stable-git/Documentation/filesystems/ntfs3.rst
```

werden die Mount-Optionen beschrieben. Hier eine Kurzfassung:

```
- iocharset=name

- uid=

- gid=

- umask=

- dmask=

- fmask=

- noacsrules

- nohidden

- sys_immutable

- discard

- force

- sparse

- showmeta

- prealloc

- acl

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Vielleicht hift das pdf file weiter? https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwivpM3GkfrzAhX2SfEDHRTSB1oQFnoECAUQAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fdl.paragon-software.com%2Fdoc%2FNTFS_HFS_linux_user_manual.pdf&usg=AOvVaw06vTeKq2gZXF1WrwhEwBMi

```
How to mount an NTFS volume with full access rights (for all users)?
```

```
Just mount the NTFS partition using the following command:

# mount -t ufsd -o umask=000,fmask=000,dmask=000 /dev/hdb1 /mnt/ntfs
```

 ?

----------

## Marlo

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was passiert wenn Du es änderst auf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nach der Liste von mike155 gibt es kein users oder user oder noauto. Das muss tatsächlich über 

uid=1000,gid=1000 hergestellt werden. Wobei vorab mit den Werten von

umask= ,dmask= ,fmask= die Grundlagen geschaffen werden. https://askubuntu.com/questions/429848/dmask-and-fmask-mount-options

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> In der Datei 
> 
> ```
> /usr/src/linux-stable-git/Documentation/filesystems/ntfs3.rst
> ```
> ...

 

Demnach bleiben für weitere (Geschwindigkeits-) Optimierungen nur noch

* - prealloc

     - Beim schreiben wird der Speicherplatz für (große) Dateien freizügig vorbelegt.  Verringert die Fragmentierung bei parallelen 

       Schreibvorgängen in verschiedene Dateien. (hab ich mal so für mich übersetzt.)

und

  * - sparse

     - Create new files as sparse.

Hmm, https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sparse-Datei

Ist mir zu kompliziert. Da kann ich die Vor- oder Nachteile nicht abschätzen bzw. was macht man bei auftauchenden Fehlern.

Das scheint aber zusammenzuhängen mit 

```
        - *system.ntfs_attrib* gets/sets ntfs file/dir attributes.

          Note: Applied to empty files, this allows to switch type between

          sparse(0x200), compressed(0x800) and normal.

```

Wobei auch hier die Dokumentation nicht sagt, was das für eine "compressed(0x800)" ist.

Wie bei btrfs um Platz zu sparen, oder wie bei f2fs um rein die Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen ohne Platz zu sparen.

* - iocharset=name

brauche ich nicht weil ich in der .config bereits

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"
```

utf8 habe.

somit besteht jetzt meine fstab-Zeile aus

```
ntfs3    prealloc,umask=000,dmask=027,fmask=137,uid=1000,gid=1000  0 0 
```

(discard lass ich mal weg. Das geht ja auch über cron)

das ergibt

```
#  mount | grep ntfs

...  ntfs3 (rw,relatime,uid=1000,gid=1000,fmask=37777600137,dmask=37777600027,iocharset=utf8,prealloc)
```

Und relatime ist gut. Es wird nicht jeder lesende Zugriff gelogt. Das spart Zeit.

Wie testet man den jetzt den neuen Treiber mit den verschiedenen Optionen. 

So wie früher mit dd, oder?

----------

## Marlo

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Vielleicht hift das pdf file weiter? https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwivpM3GkfrzAhX2SfEDHRTSB1oQFnoECAUQAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fdl.paragon-software.com%2Fdoc%2FNTFS_HFS_linux_user_manual.pdf&usg=AOvVaw06vTeKq2gZXF1WrwhEwBMi
> 
> ```
> How to mount an NTFS volume with full access rights (for all users)?
> ```
> ...

 

Hallo flammenflitzer,

ufsd haben wir nicht. Das gibts nur wenn man sich die Tools von der Paragon Seite herunterlädt und selbst compiliert.

Geht aber nicht, gibt Fehler und bricht ab. Ansonsten ist es glaube ich richtg.

Es wird mit umask, fmask, dmask hergestellt.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ist der Wechsel von ntfs3g sinnvoll? Der Treiber von paragon soll ja dichter am Original sein...

----------

## pietinger

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ist der Wechsel von ntfs3g sinnvoll? Der Treiber von paragon soll ja dichter am Original sein...

 

@Irre hat hier eine deutliche Performance-Steigerung festgestellt:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1144029-highlight-ntfs.html

----------

## guru meditation

Leider klappt der Mount mittels udisks nicht (ntfs: (device sdXY): parse_options(): Unrecognized mount option windows_names), vgl. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1144566.html

Solange der Kernel 5.15 in Gentoo nicht als stabil markiert und dann dessen NTFS-Kernel-Treiber (von Paragon) als Standard läuft, wird sich daran wohl auch nichts ändern.

----------

## schmidicom

udisks wird sicher schon bald angepasst werden, da wird man kaum lange warten müssen, und auf der Konsole (z.B. mit "udisksctl mount -b /dev/sde1 -t ntfs3") soll es ja jetzt schon funktionieren.

Mich stört viel mehr das die zu diesem Treiber gehörenden Userspace-Tools (z.B. für ein mkfs oder fsck) noch nicht veröffentlicht wurden...

----------

## flammenflitzer

Kann man den beide Treiber parallel verwenden? In der fstab ntfs3 zuweisen und für alles was über udisks eingebunden wird ntfs3g?

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
udisks 2.9.4......Changes since 2.9.3: ....mount options: Add ntfs3 kernel driver options ....
```

Sollte doch funktionieren...  :Shocked: 

----------

